# Ideal tank size



## andy-mu (14 Jul 2011)

Hi Guys,

Title says it all really.

Does anyone think there is a particularly popular tank size to aquascape. I seem to see a lot
of support for the 2ft 90L. I know nano's are also popular along with the 4 ft expansive.

Just looking to see what most of you think is an ideal tank size for beautiful aquascaping.
I appreciate it is a bit subjective, but is there a holy grail size?

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## howanic (14 Jul 2011)

I don't know if there is an ideal size. All comes down to space and budget I would have thought. I suppose small tanks are cheaper to run and set up, and things that are in standard sizes are always good, as you can always get things to match easily and relatively inexpensively. (ie 4ft tank and 4ft lighting.) 

As they say 'size doesn't matter'.   And I think for planted tanks it is more important to consider the shape. To an extent the shape will dictate the type of scape you make, but I would also think that it would affect its success or failure. 

I have quite a high tank at 50cm. It is perfect for my jungly-type scape, BUT the plants are doing rubbish because I am having trouble distributing co2 to the bottom of such a deep tank. 

Personally if I could start again, I would choose something shallower in a standard size, but probably a little deeper, (front to back) for scaping purposes.

Are you looking at getting a custom made tank?


----------



## andy-mu (14 Jul 2011)

I'm with you on the standard sizes, and to be honest I think I would personally probably stick with these.
I would more than likely maintain rectangular format.  Call me a traditionalist. 

I appreciate budget can be a concern for people on a larger scale and is this perhaps why more people
go for smaller sizes aquaria? Or do the aesthetics of smaller tanks have more of an appeal.

I know there can be limiting factors that promote decisions people make but I just wondered if people 
chose a more common size that allows more chance of success in aquascaping techniques. As you mentioned,
if you could do it again, you wouldn't go so deep.

I have a 2ft L X 1.5ft H X 1ft D. Although I can make a convincing aquascape with this, I personally feel
it looks smallish. On the other hand I've seen quite a few posts where people love to work with these.

I'm just really trying to establish peoples reasons for choosing the size they did. As you said size doesn't always matter.
Large can lose their successfull deployment of convincing and aesthetically pleasing form more easily I would think.

As I said, just really looking to see what people think.


----------



## howanic (14 Jul 2011)

My first tank was 60cmx45cmx30cm as at that time I didn't have room for anything bigger. It was great, but I was desperate to get something bigger. My new tank is gorgeous, 96cmx60cmx50cm. (just checked and it is 60cm tall not 50cm as in previous post) It is exactly what I wanted, but everything is hard work and because of this the scape is suffering. Water changes take longer and it is nearly impossible for me to reach anywhere near the bottom without getting soaked, so I don't tinker with it as much, which I really miss.

As the new tank is bigger, I have got bigger wood and rocks etc. But now the scale of the plants looks wrong compared to the large wood. Not sure if this makes sense, but I thought I could just scale everything up, but obviously I can't change the size of the plant leaves so it looks odd. 

I should really look at what other people have done with large tanks. Not that 3ft is particularly big. 

Have you been to TGM? They have enormous tanks and tiny tanks. My favourite is one of about 2ft, I forget the name of it, but the sense of depth achieved in that small tank is better than the 5footer.


----------



## andy-mu (14 Jul 2011)

I haven't been to TGM as I stay in Glasgow. Bit of a long poke. 

I think each project needs looking at in it's own right. What you are trying to achieve, which style,
where to get inspiration. Certainly some of the images on this forum are outstanding. 

Style obviously has a bearing as I've seen 3 ft aquariums in the less is more type of design, Iwagumi.
Can look outstanding. Alternatively I think it's just finding the right type of plants for what you are
trying to achieve. 

As for getting soaked, I think you'll need to clean your tank wearing a vest, get the maximum out of your arm.
Hopefully your lack of tinkering is short lived. Time to be re-inspired and make something beautiful to be proud of.


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

2x1x1ft is recommended for people who just starting an aquascape
Smaller than that: hard to maintain and difficult to reach the balance 
Bigger than that: need lot of money, unless it's not your constrain


----------



## Tom (15 Jul 2011)

I'd like to have something Mini M sized, with just a little more space front-to-back. Just that little bit more room for background planting and stem groups.


----------



## andy-mu (15 Jul 2011)

With superwren's average beginner size showing 1ft depth, that certainly is the case with mine. Tom mentions he would like more depth. I had opted for 1.5 ft height since plants do grow quick. Depth probably is where most 
of your perspective comes from and more depth would give you more latitude for transition from background to foreground planting. Do you think say 1.5 foot depth would be a nice balance?


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

andy-mu said:
			
		

> With superwren's average beginner size showing 1ft depth, that certainly is the case with mine. Tom mentions he would like more depth. I had opted for 1.5 ft height since plants do grow quick. Depth probably is where most
> of your perspective comes from and more depth would give you more latitude for transition from background to foreground planting. Do you think say 1.5 foot depth would be a nice balance?


Couldn't agree more... I love wide tank...!!! I have a rimless open top custom tank size 60x40x30cm.
But pity most of aquarium brands sells 2ft tank with 1ft wide. So if you want wide 2ft tank, you must request custom tank to glass store


----------



## andy-mu (15 Jul 2011)

Thanks SuperWen.

I think definately then 1.5ft depth is on the cards. On the height issue do you think 1.5ft is OK?
As for lighting, do the fittings come in 1.5ft size or are they standard 1ft? In terms of your 60x40x30cm
in terms of light output are we looking at perhaps 1X150W HQI and 2 T5's or is there a better combination?

Thanks for your help.

On a slightly different note, I notice from your gallery you have quite a number of tanks setup. Is this your
business?

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

andy-mu said:
			
		

> Thanks SuperWen.
> 
> I think definately then 1.5ft depth is on the cards. On the height issue do you think 1.5ft is OK?
> As for lighting, do the fittings come in 1.5ft size or are they standard 1ft? In terms of your 60x40x30cm
> ...


I'll go with 1ft height because it give deeper perspective than tall aquarium.
I suggest to use 4x24W T5HO fixtures hanging half feet from water surface.

I have an aquascape team, until now we only have 2 clients (7ft and 8ft tank) because this is only our side job to afford our hobby


----------

